# Suspect Wrestles Cop To Ground



## MJS (Oct 13, 2011)

http://www.policeone.com/less-lethal/articles/4480715-Video-Deputy-TASERs-former-wrestling-star/



> GREENE COUNTY, Ohio  Dash cam video shows a former high school state wrestler literally wrestle with a deputy and get shocked with a TASER.
> 
> Deputy Josh Barrett found 21-year-old Josh Schell passed out in the front seat of his car last Friday, according to WRGT. Barrett approached the vehicle to investigate, but shortly upon waking, Schell began fighting.
> 
> ...


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 13, 2011)

It's scary to see an officer having to go through this. It reinforces the idea that cops have good reason to be nervous on traffic stops. Particularly in this incident where the driver is passed out (dead?) and then wakes up all violent. Beyond the tasing glad to see it went down alright. 

Request clarification on what is OVI , it's a term I'm not familiar with.


----------



## clfsean (Oct 13, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Request clarification on what is OVI , it's a term I'm not familiar with.



Local term for DUI/DWI maybe??


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 13, 2011)

OVI is probably Operating a Vehicle while Intoxicated.  Drac maybe able to fill us in, since it was Ohio.


----------



## Buka (Oct 13, 2011)

Operating a Vehicle while Intoxicated.


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 14, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> It's scary to see an officer having to go through this. It reinforces the idea that cops have good reason to be nervous on traffic stops. Particularly in this incident where the driver is passed out (dead?) and then wakes up all violent. Beyond the tasing glad to see it went down alright.
> 
> Request clarification on what is OVI , it's a term I'm not familiar with.



A little bit ago, one of our sgt's saw a man walking near an exit ramp on the highway.  He stopped to help the guy and see if he needed a ride somewhere (truck stop about a mile down the road).  While he's talking, the guy just takes a swing and punches him in the face.  Suspect is cuffed and stuffed and when interviewed it was found out he was just cracked out and very paranoid.

There is no "routine" anything in law enforcement.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 14, 2011)

Just for discussion purposes, it's worth noting that if the people who think Tasers are 'too violent' and 'overkill' had their way, the officer would have been forced to shoot the suspect dead.  And it would have been legally justified.


----------



## MJS (Oct 14, 2011)

This is where the "90% of all fights" claim most likely stemmed from, via the Gracie family.  In any case, I'm glad the officer was ok, but this is proof that some solid ground skill is necessary.  When I say solid, I'm not necessarily talking about looking for locks, but being able to effectively fight, ie: doing what you have to do to survive.  This could've turned uglier than it did, God forbid this guy grabbed the cops gun, which he may've been trying to do.


----------

